# New profile picture for my pal Brandon (Super Dooper fighter of bad stuff)



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well now that cold weather is upon us, it will be interesting to see what villain crusher Brandon and his sidekick MJ will do for entertainment. I know BRANDON is capable of leading Mario to places even Mario didn't know existed. Then there's the occasional trip to the Golden Arches for the French Fries our fighter of bad stuff needs to keep his super powers going. While they are in town he usually let's his sidekick have a small treat such as coffee. And then there is the dreaded power nap our super dooper hero needs so he can regain his secret powers. I will try to keep you updated.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Brandon says "HEY! It's Darth Vader!"


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

How cool is that....OM


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

"Brandon, you can destroy the Emperor. He has foreseen this. It is your destiny. Join MJ, and together you can rule the galaxy as father and son."


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Brandon is one awesome young man, just like his brother and sister. Brandon can turn a bad day into LMAO day in no time at all


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I don't know if I need to drink less...

...or drink more...

...to follow the goings on here...


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

You know how Darth knew what Luke was getting for Christmas?
He felt his presents.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nobodo said:


> You know how Darth knew what Luke was getting for Christmas?
> He felt his presents.


I LoL'd harder than I proly' shoulda...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It's hilarious to be sitting at the kitchen table with MJ and in comes a miniature Darth Vader. You never know weather he is going to slip by you or turn and face you head on with his sword. The later of the two is when it's tough to keep a straight face. So far we have avoided an all out war, he usually turns and flaps his cape and is gone in an instant. Since my wife and I never had kids of our own we are so fortunate to be a small part of families like the McClures. I'm glad I didn't get into trouble using Darth Vader without miniature Darth Vader's permission. (-: if you get to attend the 2015 MWST you will have the privilege of meeting MJ and his family.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Tag said:


> It's hilarious to be sitting at the kitchen table with MJ and in comes a miniature Darth Vader. You never know weather he is going to slip by you or turn and face you head on with his sword. The later of the two is when it's tough to keep a straight face. So far we have avoided an all out war, he usually turns and flaps his cape and is gone in an instant. Since my wife and I never had kids of our own we are so fortunate to be a small part of families like the McClures. I'm glad I didn't get into trouble using Darth Vader without miniature Darth Vader's permission. (-: if you get to attend the 2015 MWST you will have the privilege of meeting MJ and his family.


My wife and I are the same way; we never had children of our own (medical reasons) so really love the company of other's little treasures. It probably means we're more attached than most to our pets, too. There's hardly a day that goes by that my wife isn't showing me facebook pictures of a grand niece or nephew.

Your mini darth vader Brandon reminds me of this:

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=volkswagen+darth+vader+super+bowl+commercial&qpvt=volkswagen+darth+vader+super+bowl+commercial&FORM=VDRE#view=detail&mid=05C6C8546F1201B5F17B05C6C8546F1201B5F17B


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I was told a story by a gentleman about his daughter joining the national guard, not only to help her get through college but to defend our country. He was so proud of her, it was such an awesome experience hearing that story. I just think kids have a tougher time than when I was a kid. I'm in my early sixties, thank goodness. When I got out of high school good paying jobs were abundant. For instance my wife has been at her job for 45 years. Now they have to start life out with college debt, and then there is no guarantee. Inflation is working against them for sure. I'm so proud of my nieces and nephews.


----------

